# Frequent disconection of internet on reliance gsm and docomo



## Gauravs90 (Dec 31, 2011)

I use both reliance gsm and docomo to connect to the internet. I live near moradabad.

The problem is whenever I connect to internet using both the sims it disconnects automatically exactly after 01:00:00 hr.

I think it's intentional at their part to disconnect edge. To save their network from users like me, who like to download. Every hour I have to connect internet and start the download again.

Is it justified to have policy like this... Nowadays these service providers are more like junk....


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

almost same problem with Airtel GPRS. after every hour or sometimes after a few hour its disconnects.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

My MTNL "broadband" connection is also giving me some problems, when it disconnects itself for no reason at random times.

Maybe it's just year end load or something...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 1, 2012)

I am using Reliance net from 3 months and I don't face any such problem. I even keep my connection online whole night. I also know people from other circles not facing this problem. May be in your circle reliance is playing games.

Which no you use to dial?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 2, 2012)

its *99# do i have to change this no...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2012)

^Try using *99***13#


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 2, 2012)

I had faced the same problem in my IDEA 2G SIM earlier. But now it's fine. You can't complain actually as they will say that the network in your area is weak. 

Also, as you download very much so always use any software to resume your download from the same point.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 2, 2012)

What about file sharing sites and web installers? you can't resume them.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Try using *99***13#



on dialing *99***13# internet is not connecting but on dialing *99***1# i'm able to connect to the internet but again disconnection problem with this also...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2012)

^Which phone you are using?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 2, 2012)

No problems for me on Airtel 2G Bangalore !


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm using micromax 352G modem. A huwai 3g 7.2 mbps modem and nokia c5-00. All have same problem of disconnection.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2012)

If this problem occuring on all the devices, then it seems service provider's problem in your area


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If this problem occuring on all the devices, then it seems service provider's problem in your area



I know.. It's not a problem but its intentional on their part to reduce network load.


----------

